# I don't have a headache



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The husband is becoming very frustrated due to a lack of sex with his wife. It
seems every time he wants to make love to her, she says she has a headache.

One night, just before bedtime, and while his wife is reading in bed, the man
goes to the bathroom, pours a glass of water and takes two aspirin to his wife.

"What's that for?", asks the wife.

"It's for your headache.", he answers.

"I don't _have_ a headache!", she exclaims.

"Great!", he says, pulling down the covers, "Pull up your nightie and take off
your panties."

:lol:


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Usually that's followed by her saying "Honey, i'm tired." :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, good one.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe any guy having this same issue with his wife should do this! LOL!!!!


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like a winner


----------

